# [ 2015 ] Any timeshare resorts in Cuba?



## Carol C (Jul 22, 2015)

Just trying to prepare for my first trip there now that US and Cuba are normalizing relations. I'm hoping I'll be able to go in Dec 2016 or Jan 2017.  Have any Canadian, Spanish or other international resort developers built resorts in Cuba?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh Cuba.  I wondered where "Cuna" was.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 22, 2015)

Carol - for future reference, you can edit a title by clicking EDIT and then ADVANCED EDIT.


----------



## silentg (Jul 22, 2015)

Me too!, to my knowledge which is small, there are no timeshares in Cuba yet!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 22, 2015)

Might be trying to progress a bit too quickly here. As of now, you can't even use a credit card in Cuba. It will take some time for a decidedly 3rd world country with centrally managed government and services to move into the 21st century. It'll take them selling and Americans buying a few million cigars to get there.

But if you really want a '57 or '58 Chevy with a Russian diesel tractor engine, you're looking in the right place.

Jim


----------



## Carol C (Jul 23, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Carol - for future reference, you can edit a title by clicking EDIT and then ADVANCED EDIT.


Thx Denise!


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 15, 2015)

Cuba has been a popular vacation destination for people from other countries (Canada, the UK, etc.) for a long time. Are we absolutely sure that there aren't timeshares there already? We are also so excited to be able to go to Cuba finally! So close to where we live but yet not a place we ever really thought we'd see in our lifetimes.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 15, 2015)

I don't think much has changed since this 4 year old article.

Yet.....


http://insidethegate.com/2011/06/timeshares-in-cuba/


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 15, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> I don't think much has changed since this 4 year old article.
> 
> Yet.....
> 
> ...




And here's an article from April, 2013 - Time Share in Cuba? One Company is Ready... 


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 15, 2015)

And see Post #70 in this Airbnb Tug thread about Airbnb in Cuba


Richard


----------



## CubaTravelExpert (May 9, 2016)

*Cuba*

while timeshares are elusive in Cuba, so too are all other accommodations... and at an increasing rate! The Casa Particular is like a BNB.  I have stayed in them when not in Havana however are now finding them to be more accessible than hotel rooms, esp with the right size travel group, given the large travel providers buying up most hotel rooms. 

Casa particular (Spanish for "private house"; plural casas particulares) is a phrase meaning private accommodation or private homestays in Cuba, very similar to bed and breakfast although it can also take the form of vacation rental. When the meaning is clear the term is often shortened to simply casa.

A casa particular is basically a private family establishment that provides paid lodging, usually on a short-term basis. In general under this term you can find full apartment and houses, rooms inside people homes, mini-apartments or rooms with separate entrance (studio or efficiency type rooms).

Casas particulares can be recognised by a small sign on the door, with two blue triangles ('roofs') against a white background, which the owners obtain after paying a fixed per-room annual tax.

Casas particulares have several advantages over other types of lodgings: Guests can quickly develop genuine Cuban relationships and become deeply involved in the culture of the country also they will enjoy a free and easy atmosphere, feel at home in the casa particular and will be able to invite friends over.

In 1997, when the Cuban government allowed Cubans to rent out rooms in their houses or apartments to tourists, providing Cuban families with new sources of income. As any other type of accommodation in Cuba such as hotels, camping and motels were owned by the government, the term “casa particular” stated that this kind of paid lodging was privately operated.

Casas keep some similarity to Bed & Breakfast, where breakfast is usually included in the price, although you should ask first.

I've also experienced dinner made for us as well as a welcome 'diddly' (small drink of cuban rum) along with some local chocolates. 

The casa can offer a 'retreat' feel in either the style of more laid back or, if you want a higher end/refined home, a private space for VIPS/executives to not be bothered by the service people interruptions in a hotel.

I hope this info is helpful...


----------



## DeniseM (May 9, 2016)

FYI - this question was asked almost a year ago.  When you use the search function, please look at the date of the posts that you pull up, because they can go as far back as 2005.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 9, 2016)

*Cuba resorts*

Sunwing Airlines a Canadian based leisure travel airline 
has Travel Smart VIP Club - a points based Vacation Club 

Their resort affiliate in Cuba is called Memories and seems to have 7 locations in Cuba , as well as some other Caribbean locations . All are listed as AI

I came across this a few years ago & thought I would post it now since Cuba is in the travel news.

I am not sure if the experience would differ much from going to an AI in the Dominican Republic . ( We have not done either country . My comparison is going to Puerto Vallarta ( non AI ) and comparing vacation stories with other Canadians who have gone to Cuba or DR on AI  ) 

I have occasionally seen these for sale for $ 100 & google brings up the usual TS sales complaints .< {ie} paid $15 K -Yada Yada Yada >

Their points apparently can be used to exchange into RCI  affiliates , but they
do the exchange for you .

google - Sunwing Travel Group and you will find it .

******

< Have used Sunwing as they fly nonstop from YYZ (Toronto) to PVR (every Friday / peak winter)  and some years they have been cheaper than Air Canada  or similar >
 & they have lots of experience flying to Cuba as well .

.


----------

